# اريد ان افتح محل منظفات



## phyyyyy (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا شاب اريد ان افتح محل منظفات ولا اعرف اى الخطوات اللازمة لفتحة 

ارجو المساعدة

وشكرا لكم


----------



## العجمىى (15 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك*



phyyyyy قال:


> السلام عليكم انا شاب اريد ان افتح محل منظفات ولا اعرف اى الخطوات اللازمة لفتحة
> 
> ارجو المساعدة
> 
> وشكرا لكم


فتح المحل سهل جدا اعمل دراسة جدوى صغيرة ودرس مكان المحل وموقعه ام من حيث الر خصة امشى فى اجراته وانت فاتح المحل وربنا يوفقك واستخير الله عزوجل وانا معاك فى اى حاجة انت عايزه


----------



## phyyyyy (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك استاذنا الفاضل انااقصد ماهى السلع الواجب توافرها فى محل المنظفات خلاف الصابون السائل والديتول وغيرة من الاصناف المتداولة فى هذا المنتدى العظيم 

وشكرا على الرد


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم السلع الموجوده فى محل المنظفات 
1-منظفات ومطهرات.ومنها
الصابون السائل.كلور مسحوق الغسيل .فنيك.ديتول.معطر ملابس.كلوركس الوان سائب.
2-مستحضرات التجميل ومنها
زيوت الشعر المعباه مثل فا تيكا تاتش ......كريمات الشعر شامبو وبلسم
3-صابون تواليت مثل سافانا وكامى لوكس......
4-ورقيات مثل بكر مناديل حفاضات اطفال حفاضات نسائى
5-ادوات نظافه مساحات مكانس هلال ونجمه وعادى
6-مساحيق الغسيل المعباه العادى والاتوماتيك


----------



## phyyyyy (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك ايها الزميل المحترم وارجو ان تمدنا بكل ماهو جديد فى هذا المجال


----------



## mohamedbah (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد عملي جدا*



phyyyyy قال:


> السلام عليكم انا شاب اريد ان افتح محل منظفات ولا اعرف اى الخطوات اللازمة لفتحة
> 
> ارجو المساعدة
> 
> وشكرا لكم



الصديق الودود لك تحياتي 
لدي موقع علي النت خاص بالمنظفات يمكنك الرجوع اليه وهو انوار المدينة للمنظفات 
anwaralmadinah.com
به كل الاجابات علي تسؤلاتك ويمكنك التواصل معي لامدك بكل ما تريد ولك تحياتي


----------

